# Deere Snowblower ID



## jjshea (Jan 19, 2020)

Any idea how to find out the age of my Deere or any other info?

Model: W2111 
Serial: 008181 M


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! It's not necessarily gospel-truth, but this person said he had one, and thought it was from around 1974, for what that's worth. 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/1290-repower-options-john-deere-526-a.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF jjshea

What kind of snowblower is it, single stage, two stage, front of a rider ??
By chance is it a '70s 526 two stage walk behind ?

Photo of it would be helpful.
If the engine is original and you post the engine numbers someone here might be able to give you a year on the engine. 

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc...U9OLDIxNTI6I0NBVEFMT0csNjU5NDE6RVFVSVBNRU5UXQ

.


----------



## jjshea (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks a million! That's probably very close to the age of it. If I recall, the mechanic that just replaced the motor on it said it had a Tecumsah originally.


----------



## jjshea (Jan 19, 2020)

*Pics*

The pic with it in the back of the truck is with the original motor, before going to the shop. Other pics show the 'new' white tecumsah.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Those are nice machines. Built like a tank. I have an 826 and two 1032s. The one thing I would suggest is going to an x-trac or Snow Hog tire instead of those lawn and garden ones they came with.

.X-Trac









.Snow Hog


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

pray tell... what is that green thing?


----------



## jjshea (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I'll get some of those. 

The green thing is the fat end of a musky grub. I was blowing snow yesterday and the primer fell apart. The end wobbled off and I couldn't find it in the snow, and it was loose resulting in it flooding. I choked off mid-stride. The squishy grub was handy and makes a better primer.


----------

